
Window Pong - rms
http://www.project-euh.com/pong/
======
bprater
I dunno what's going on, but this link sent my FF3 into the nut house, with
windows flicking across the desktop and creating new windows. I'm flagging it.

~~~
grag
That's the point. You play pong with the moving windows that it creates.
Nothing malicious here.

------
ujeezy
Worked fine for me in Safari; very cool.

------
jayair
scared me at first

------
DXL
Worked fine, but this is at least three years old.

~~~
unalone
Project Euh is an old thing, but I still love some of its things. It's quite
clever, and most of the Internet isn't built to care about clever.

------
imrobotmaker
Please remove this link. The link points to a porn website. How can this get
through HN ?

~~~
a-priori
Eh? Worked as advertised for me, no porn.

~~~
huhtenberg
No porn, but didn't work as advertised.

It wanted to pop up four windows and then it wanted to move them around my
desktop ... jeez, I almost felt sorry for it :)

